# Help identify my Colnago



## vrider (Mar 22, 2009)

Approximately 1991 or 1992 model. I believe it was custom built for a team. In other words not all parts would have normally been sold together out of a shop, though I can't be sure. I bought it new and have road it approximately 30 to 40 miles. I have the original seat and post, though obviously not in this photo. Tires aren't original either,though I have those as well unused and good as new. In other words, the bike is very close to like new. No wear on the Ambrosio rims.

It's been in a hard case since 1993. I just opened it up yesterday and took it to the local shop to see about getting it road ready. It didn't need much other than tightening/realigning. 

I don't think I'm going to ride it but instead hang it on the wall in my office. I want to add it to my insurance and so need info on year, model and approximate value. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

V


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

It is a ~ 1991-92 Colnago Master (2nd generanation Master). It has all the signatures as the one I have - Clover on the seat-stays, Campagnolo drop-outs. This one is has the straight fork, mine has a curved fork.


----------

